# indian stick insect eggs



## dsjoes1 (Jul 4, 2008)

how long do indian stick insect eggs take to hatch


----------



## dsjoes1 (Jul 4, 2008)

bumppppp


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

can take up to 9 mths.


----------



## dsjoes1 (Jul 4, 2008)

do i have to do anything to them they are in a tub with kitchen roll


----------



## dsjoes1 (Jul 4, 2008)

bbbuuummmppp


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

ive seen this thread today twice and as no ones willing to answer i will.:lol2: just leave them in the tub with the slightly damp kitchen roll and leave them somewhere thats warm alot of the time such as on top of a fridge. dont let the kitchen roll get too wet as mould will start to grow. i think the better the temparatures the quicker they will hatch.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

These are the easiest eggs to hatch and have even been known to hatch without any water but do as Herpzane said and they'll hatch sooner or later


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah theyre really easy. just spray them once a day and they just do their own thing :lol2:


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

I've got hundreds of hatchlings atm!!!


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

i had them when i was younger along with african land snails. i havnt kept indian stick insects in quite a while.


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Don't forget to keep a regular eye on them so you can transfer them to a container with leaves when they hatch out.

They're pretty darned small...I remember waking up one morning and finding teeny tiny stick insects wandering around my room because they'd got through the mesh I was using...oops.


----------



## dsjoes1 (Jul 4, 2008)

does it matter if the eggs are on dry kitchen roll


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I put mine in a coffee jar with paper on the bottom and a twig for them to climb up when they were born. They all hatched. All 300,000,000,000,000,000,000 of them :bash::whip: Then they all got out of the main tank through the holes and inevitably got vaccumed or trodden on or just starved. It was good having them all over the house though.


----------



## dsjoes1 (Jul 4, 2008)

damp or dry


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

are stick insects bite painful? are htey expnesive lol??


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

1. I used dry
2. Stick insect dont bite, not indians anyway.
3. They cost pence.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

hahaah can i jstu stick them in a tub and give them leaves? i want some>.<


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> hahaah can i jstu stick them in a tub and give them leaves? i want some>.<


Almost... Mine lived in them plastic fishtanks from Wilkos. They ate privet and bramble leaves and they got a spray every now and again. They also had a water bowl with like spider drinking sponge stuff in.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

how often do females lay eggs? lol


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

anyone know lol? and wher can you get them from? i live near stirlign


----------



## connors53 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Dunno*

if u use a heat mat they take 4 months min but 6-7 months is normal if u dont. but they can take up to 9 months max:notworthy:


----------

